# Infiniti To Finalize Upcoming Hatchback Design In 2012



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Despite a fairly decent reception from attendees at the 81st annual Geneva Motor Show last year, Infiniti has remained tight lipped about the chances of its Etherea concept (shown above) of entering production.

Instead, the automaker is saying that three possible designs are still in play for its new hatchback, with the winner to be announced next month, according to words uttered from a Dutch spokesman for the brand to local buff book publication Auto Week.

The car is yet another project that sees closer ties between Infiniti and Mercedes-Benz (the new G sedan and the diesel powered Euro spec M being others) and in fact, the little hatchback will share architecture with the next generation Mercedes A-Class.

As to whether it will share powertrains with the A-Class, that has yet to be determined (the Etherea concept sported a supercharged 2.5-liter four-cylinder), though the unnamed spokesman for Infiniti did say that a Hybrid version is on the table, conceived as a competitor for the new Audi A3 Hybrid.

Look for a more finalized version of Infiniti's new hatchback to make an appearance at next year's Geneva show, once the actual design direction for the car has been chosen.

More: *Infiniti To Finalize Upcoming Hatchback Design In 2012* on Autoguide.com


----------

